# Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet



## xTc (19. August 2008)

*Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Mittlerweile ist eine weitere HD4870 mit anderem Kühler aufgetaucht. Diesmal kommt die Karte von Gainward.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu erkennen, die Gainward HD4870 kommt mit zwei Lüftern daher.​
Die Karte verfügt über zwei Lüfter. Ein 80mm Lüfter der für die Kühlung der GPU verantworlich ist und einen 70mm Lüfter der für die Kühlung der Spannungswandler sorgen soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu erkennen, der Kühler für die Spannungswandler.​
Die Karte verfügt über ein Dual-Bios. Ein Bios taktet mit den Taktraten von 750MHz(Chip)/950(Speicher)MHz und das zweite taktet mit 775MHZ(Chip)/1000MHz(Speicher) und verfügt pber 512MB GDDR5 Speicher.

Die Karte hat zwei DVI-Anschlüsse und weiterhin einen Display-Port. Die Produktion der KArte läuft bereits. Ab September soll die Karte dann verfügbar sein. Über den Preis ist noch nichts bekannt.

Quelle:
Gainward unveils their latest non-ref HD 4870 512MB GDDR5


Gruß


----------



## Fransen (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Das Konzept sieht vielversprechend aus.
Mal schauen was es in der Praxis hergibt.

Die Lüfter sehen übrigens stark nach Nanoxia's in schwarz aus.


----------



## DanielX (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Der Kühler sieht wenigstens mal so aus als wenn der was kann. 

Aber was meinst du mit Dual-BIOS, ich denke mal das es zwei verschiedene Versionen geben wird, oder?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

sieht dochmal vielversprechend aus 
aber ich denke mal der 70mm Lüffi kühlt ebenso die GPU wie auch der 80 mm Lüffi, man sieht ja ganz deutlich dass eine Heatpipe von der GPU direkt unter den 70mm Lüffi führt, aber die Kühlung der Spannungswandler ist ja damit auch gesichert, die liegen ja ziemlich genau darunter also sollten sie auch was vom Luftstrom abbekommen

und wenn die Karte dann noch mit 1 Gb Speicher kommt wird sie wohl meins sein 

EDIT: hab grad eben noch ein paar Bilder gefungen, siehe hier: *klick mich*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus die Karte mit dem Gainward Kühler , Gainward macht den Job echt gut , wie man bei 9600GT ja auch sieht , die Golden Sample macht im 3D betrieb gerad mal 54° !
Ich glaub ich warte doch noch ei bißchen bevor ich mir meine neue Graka kaufe !


Mfg Micha


----------



## hötzi (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

jawohl!
gut das gainward den schritt hin zu ati gegangen ist,deren kühllösungen waren schon immer top.


----------



## push@max (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Stimmt, Gainward gehört leider zu den wenigen Herstellern die noch vom Referendesign abweichen und eigene Kühllösungen anbieten.

Leadtek hat damals eigentlich auch immer sehr gute Kühler angeboten...


----------



## xTc (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Was mit jetzt erst aufgefallen ist, sind die Stromanschlüsse. Gainward hat die Position verändert. Leider ins negative, wie ich finde.

Die Stelle vorher war schon okay. So stehen die Kabel nun mitten ins Case rein...


Gruß


----------



## exa (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

jop, is ja leider bei vielen karten inzwischen so...


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Ich frag mich gerad, was unter den beiden DVI Ports ist...


----------



## xTc (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerad, was unter den beiden DVI Ports ist...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein HDMI/Display-Port und ein Schalter der warscheinlich dafür ist um zwischen den beiden Bios'en umzuschalten.


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*



push@max schrieb:


> Stimmt, Gainward gehört leider zu den wenigen Herstellern die noch vom Referendesign abweichen und eigene Kühllösungen anbieten.
> 
> Leadtek hat damals eigentlich auch immer sehr gute Kühler angeboten...


ja die Karten von Leadtek fand ich auch immer gut...
vor allem der Aufkleber der WinFast Karten hat es mir echt angetan, schlicht sieht aber trotzdem total geil aus
wäre toll wenn Leadtek auch mal eine WinFast HD4870 mit optimierter Kühlung rausbringen würde


----------



## push@max (19. August 2008)

*AW: Gainward HD4870 mit alternativem Kühler gesichtet*

Ich hatte eine 6800Ultra von Leadtek (leider defekt), der Kühler war komplett aus Kupfer und richtig massiv, im Vergleich dazu gab es einen "billigen" Alu-Kühler mit Radial-Lüfter im Referenzdesign.

Und weil die 68er damals heftige Temps. erreichten, war das eine feine Sache.


----------

